# Finding a Therapist?



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

I want to start therapy, but I don't how to go about finding a good, qualified therapist. I actually called one last week who is near where I work and treats anxiety disorders. I called the office and left a message, but I haven't heard from her since. Should I just start calling around or do I talk to my GP? 

If anyone has any recommendations I'd really appreciate it! I'm in the Burlington County area of NJ. I work in Princeton, NJ. So, if you've had a good experience with a therapist around here I'd really like to hear about it! 

Thanks!


----------



## blakeg123major (May 22, 2006)

Try going to your insurers website. they usually have lists of approoved doctors. thats the only advise I can give.


----------



## nothing_original (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree with the above poster. Definitely try to find someone in network for your insurance if this is an issue. Once this has narrowed it down I would suggest making some phone calls. I would first write out a list of questions you want to ask and then call and speak with each therapist before making an appointment. I have had a some therapists not call me back and a few seem a little put off by all the questions but this worked as a good screening process before spending the money for a first appointment. If you like the answers they give, and they seem like someone you could see yourself working with, go ahead and make that first appointment. In my experience a GP is not overly helpful as they are not likely to know which therapists have experience with social anxiety but your experience may be different, its worth a shot.

Some questions I have asked in the past were:

Where did you go to school and how long have you been practicing?

How much experience do you have with anxiety disorders? Social anxiety in particular?

What methods do you use when treating patients with social anxiety and have you seen much success?


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I think I will give my insurance providers site another glance. 

Has anyone had success with therapy? Everyone I've spoken with has given the impression that it may not be worth going.


----------



## wrynn (Dec 18, 2008)

You know where I got really good advice was going to a local University's health clinic. They will have the names of all their alumni who are out in private practices. Also the mental health clinic of that school will probably be able to narrow down the specific specializations of each therapist and match you with someone. This took A LOT of the leg work out of it for me.

The problem I faced when I was searching for a therapist was that I was in the middle of a crisis situation and I was not in the mood to play 20 questions with the doctor. (Although I have to say it IS the right way to select one, by finding out information about them, using one of your allotted therapy visits by the health insurance company on an initial visit just to see if you will "click" with this person). 

There is SO much to be said for working with someone who you feel comfortable with. 

Good luck in your search!!


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmm... I have heard that people have had success actually going to a therapist at my old college, but I never thought about contacting them for information.

Did you just call the generic number and ask if they could recommend someone? This could be a good place to start!



wrynn said:


> You know where I got really good advice was going to a local University's health clinic. They will have the names of all their alumni who are out in private practices. Also the mental health clinic of that school will probably be able to narrow down the specific specializations of each therapist and match you with someone. This took A LOT of the leg work out of it for me.
> 
> The problem I faced when I was searching for a therapist was that I was in the middle of a crisis situation and I was not in the mood to play 20 questions with the doctor. (Although I have to say it IS the right way to select one, by finding out information about them, using one of your allotted therapy visits by the health insurance company on an initial visit just to see if you will "click" with this person).
> 
> ...


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

eyesonmywall said:


> Has anyone had success with therapy? Everyone I've spoken with has given the impression that it may not be worth going.


You just have to find someone that is good for you. Someone who you feel comfortable enough with to talk to. I went to therapy about 20 times and quit after that because I felt like it wasn't that good anymore, it wasn't getting anywhere at all...the person wasn't good, and I didn't like her that much. Recently, I tried someone else and I didn't like how they reacted when I had to cancel twice and reschedule. I didn't really like them anyways and I didn't want to deal with them. So, now I plan on trying someone else out, at a whole new place and area. I think it can be worthwhile! For me personally, just having somewhere to go to get out of my house is helpful enough...good luck. 

Maybe try the psychology today therapist search. I think it's pretty good, and there's some listed for your areas. It's easy to find, search for it in google. "Psychology Today therapist search" and click "I'm feeling lucky" and it should come up.


----------

